# Chevrolet cruze 2014 Colombian version



## ingmaec (Oct 29, 2013)

I have a chevrolet cruze 2014 colombian version (I don't know if it is sold only in Colombia). The panel of my car is different from previous versions, a picture of car's panel can be seen at http://www.chevrolet.com.co/content...olet-cruze-carro-sedan-tecnologia-648x316.jpg I want to put in my a car a tablet, or monitor, or panel, or screen, etc... like is the previous versions (above of the radio buttons).Do you know any product that fits in my car??? What could i do to install a better radio?

the picture:


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Welcome to CruzeTalk and congrats on your Cruze. That center console reminds me of the creatures in "Alien".


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Welcome to the forums and congrats on Cruze! The interior looks good!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

Imgmaec...the interior is from the refreshed Euro model...go to www.koreanautoimports.com for the bezel to fit an aftermarket unit..btw I like the facelift..wish I could source your bumper...

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## maddentune (Jan 3, 2017)

ingmaec said:


> I have a chevrolet cruze 2014 colombian version (I don't know if it is sold only in Colombia). The panel of my car is different from previous versions, a picture of car's panel can be seen at http://www.chevrolet.com.co/content...olet-cruze-carro-sedan-tecnologia-648x316.jpg I want to put in my a car a tablet, or monitor, or panel, or screen, etc... like is the previous versions (above of the radio buttons).Do you know any product that fits in my car??? What could i do to install a better radio?
> 
> the picture:
> View attachment 44521



I'm having the same issue. I got my 2016 Cruze LS in Aruba (Caribbean island) I have the same radio. I was able to find the fascia for the radio... but I have no idea on the wiring harness of the radio.


----------



## maddentune (Jan 3, 2017)

RoadRage said:


> Imgmaec...the interior is from the refreshed Euro model...go to www.koreanautoimports.com for the bezel to fit an aftermarket unit..btw I like the facelift..wish I could source your bumper...
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I know im late to this post. But could you help me with this?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

maddentune said:


> I know im late to this post. But could you help me with this?


Help you with what? Finding the website? Locating a bezel? Finding that bumper or a new radio?


----------



## maddentune (Jan 3, 2017)

Blasirl said:


> Help you with what? Finding the website? Locating a bezel? Finding that bumper or a new radio?


Nevermind; i figured it out. Somehow my 2016 cruze LS came with the same radio as the 2012 Sonic.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Ok, just figured out this is the same question as on another of your posts.


----------

